# Herberts Bakery



## Geri (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone ever go there? I swear they must employ only the dimmest, airy fairy middle class hippy girls they can find.

Fantastic bread though!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 20, 2008)

I miss Herberts  Do they still do the three seeded loaf?


----------



## astral (Jun 20, 2008)

I love Herberts.  Tend to go down there most weekends that we're in Bristol.

Mmmmm ... bread......  *drools*


----------



## hermitical (Jun 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> Does anyone ever go there? I swear they must employ only the dimmest, airy fairy middle class hippy girls they can find.
> 
> Fantastic bread though!



we've go a few of them working at our place....


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, the staff are just as you describe. Used to go in there every morning before work for a while, and always got served by a girl who looked and acted like she'd been caning weed all night before coming to work. 

Once saw her in a pub when pissed, and said 'you're that girl who's always really stoned in herbert's bakery!'. She took offence, apparently it's just her normal state of being.


----------



## Geri (Jun 20, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> I miss Herberts  Do they still do the three seeded loaf?



I don't know, I usually get rolls rather than a loaf. I'll have a look next time I'm in there.

I *love* three seeded bread.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 20, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> I miss Herberts  Do they still do the three seeded loaf?



make your own.it's dead easy


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2008)

Is Radford Mill still going ?

I think I used to know it as "the hippy shop"

I used to drop the 2CV off for repair up the hill from there in the early 90s.
At 8am a Joni Mitchell soundtrack wouldn't have seemed at all out of place.


----------



## Geri (Jun 21, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Is Radford Mill still going ?



I'm pretty sure it must be, as they have a shop in Picton Street.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 21, 2008)

the shop is, think they're selling some of their growing land though


----------



## big eejit (Jun 22, 2008)

I've found the worst place for this is the Prince of Wales on Gloucester Road. Bar staff seem to be mostly dopey middle class student girls more intent on standing around looking pretty than getting people a beer!


----------



## Cakes (Jun 23, 2008)

big eejit said:


> I've found the worst place for this is the Prince of Wales on Gloucester Road. Bar staff seem to be mostly dopey middle class student girls more intent on standing around looking pretty than getting people a beer!


Yeah it's a terrible bar for service. Really slow and they always seem so bemused if you ask for more than 3 drinks at once 

The bread store is well snappy in comparison, loads of staff who know how to work a till - crazy!


----------



## Geri (Jun 23, 2008)

I was going to check it out soon but maybe I'll give it a miss. Nothing annoys me more than dithery slow bar staff! When I worked in the Old England we were the best bar staff ever.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 23, 2008)

Geri said:


> I was going to check it out soon but maybe I'll give it a miss. Nothing annoys me more than dithery slow bar staff! When I worked in the Old England we were the best bar staff ever.



Init!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 23, 2008)

For a brief while the Old E also had the best cleaners ever


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 23, 2008)

Being stoned is now excuse for poor customer service.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 23, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> For a brief while the Old E also had the best cleaners ever



 if only I could out the same effort into my house


----------



## astral (Jun 24, 2008)

Cakes said:


> The bread store is well snappy in comparison, loads of staff who know how to work a till - crazy!




I got the most amazing bread ever at the bread store, thought it was just wholemeal when I picked it up but it had carroway in it.  I haven't been able to find it since


----------



## tiki (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't know you cleaned at the Old E, Ground Elder!

I remember when they had a random competition in Herberts. Can't remember exactly how it worked, but every now a then they would close the doors then count the people in the line. If you were the 10th person they would give you 50 squid. So one day I was queuing up for my bread and the doors closes.

They started counting the people, and I was about to be number 10, though when the person saw me with me filthy dreads and generally unhealthy demeanor, they counted the baby in the pram in front of me as a person and the mother got the dosh.

Gutted


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2008)

astral said:


> I got the most amazing bread ever at the bread store, thought it was just wholemeal when I picked it up but it had carroway in it.  I haven't been able to find it since


Dark rye with caraway.
I'd forgotten how much I used to enjoy that - I think I've made something similar myself in a bread-maker.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 27, 2008)

When I saw this thread tiki's queuing failure was the first thing I thought of  I can't eat bread any more so I'm actually quite pleased that I'm nowhere near Herbert's.


----------



## Uhuru (Jun 27, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Is Radford Mill still going ?
> 
> I think I used to know it as "the hippy shop"
> 
> ...



Everyone used to know it as the "hippy shop" which now seems a bit a rude but the guy who ran it did not seem to mind.

Radford Mill is still going as a business but the actual farm has been taken over by the people who run "Tribe of Doris".  They are doing some interesting stuff there and I went to an excellent family day at the farm where they had loads of activities for the kids and some great music and adult stuff in the evening.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 28, 2008)

tiki said:


> Didn't know you cleaned at the Old E, Ground Elder!



No it was me that cleaned the old E!!!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 28, 2008)

Oi! I cleaned it as well


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 28, 2008)

Ground Elder said:


> Oi! I cleaned it as well



Oh and I thought you were complimenting me on my cleaning!!


----------

